# Metal plate to protect electric wires



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

Nail plates are required when the hole is closer than 1 1/4 inch to the face of the stud. Nothing will totally protect a cable from a determined person using a too long fastener.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

On all electrical and plumbing cutouts.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

mako1 said:


> On all electrical and plumbing cutouts.


Code cite please.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

I don't have the code on it handy but I have seen drywall screws and nails go thru copper and pex.I like to play it safe.I do believe that is the code in IL.I know the local inspector likes to see it.


----------



## dgfit (Jun 5, 2013)

Only needed with NM in holes less than 1.25 from edge. Always needed with NM in notches.

300.4 Protection Against Physical Damage. Where subject to physical damage, conductors, raceways, and cables shall be protected.
(A) Cables and Raceways Through Wood Members.
(1) Bored Holes. In both exposed and concealed locations, where a cable- or raceway-type wiring method is installed through bored holes in joists, rafters, or wood members, holes shall be bored so that the edge of the hole is not less than 32 mm (1¼ in.) from the nearest edge of the wood member. Where this distance cannot be maintained, the cable or raceway shall be protected from penetration by screws or nails by a steel plate(s) or bushing(s), at least 1.6 mm (1⁄16 in.) thick, and of appropriate length and width installed to cover the area of the wiring.
Exception No. 1:  Steel plates shall not be required to protect rigid metal conduit, intermediate metal conduit, rigid nonmetallic conduit, or electrical metallic tubing.
Exception No. 2:  A listed and marked steel plate less than 1.6 mm (1⁄16 in.) thick that provides equal or better protection against nail or screw penetration shall be permitted.
(2) Notches in Wood. Where there is no objection because of weakening the building structure, in both exposed and concealed locations, cables or raceways shall be permitted to be laid in notches in wood studs, joists, rafters, or other wood members where the cable or raceway at those points is protected against nails or screws by a steel plate at least 1.6 mm (1⁄16 in.) thick, and of appropriate length and width, installed to cover the area of the wiring. The steel plate shall be installed before the building finish is applied.
Exception No. 1:  Steel plates shall not be required to protect rigid metal conduit, intermediate metal conduit, rigid nonmetallic conduit, or electrical metallic tubing.
Exception No. 2:  A listed and marked steel plate less than 1.6 mm (1⁄16 in.) thick that provides equal or better protection against nail or screw penetration shall be permitted.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks guys! I'll go ahead and put them on, just to be on the safe side.

Barb


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

It is easier just to drill the holes where it is unlikely that they will be hit with nails or screws. The plates cause a bulge under the drywall.


----------



## MrBryan (Apr 28, 2011)

I think that was my thread :thumbsup:

Around here, code says if the object passing through the stud is at least 1 1/4" or deeper from the face of the stud, no plate required. Probably varies depending on locality.

If you ask me, I will tell you there should always be a metal plate…ask me how I know :laughing:


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

mako1 said:


> I don't have the code on it handy but I have seen drywall screws and nails go thru copper and pex.I like to play it safe.I do believe that is the code in IL.I know the local inspector likes to see it.


I don't believe you ever find the code that says said. What a local inspector likes to see doesn't hold much water, only what is written in the codes make a difference. Now in Illinois around the Chicago area all electrical circuits have to be run in conduit which is another matter completely.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

> I think that was my thread :thumbsup:
> 
> Around here, code says if the object passing through the stud is at least 1 1/4" or deeper from the face of the stud, no plate required. Probably varies depending on locality.
> 
> If you ask me, I will tell you there should always be a metal plate…ask me how I know :laughing:


The thing is, someone could be hanging a picture or heavy mirror and decide to grab screws or nails from their bucket of oddball bolts, nuts, nails & screws. One could be 1 1/2" long and one could be 3" long and go right into the wire. I know a "friend" who might do something like that... :whistling2:


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

I don't have an issue trying to keep the inspector happy on a simple issue like this.You have to pick your battles code or not.This is a small town with a single inspector so pissing him off isn't high on my list .


----------



## Seattle2k (Mar 26, 2012)

mako1 said:


> I don't have the code on it handy but I have seen drywall screws and nails go thru copper and pex.I like to play it safe.I do believe that is the code in IL.I know the local inspector likes to see it.


I've seen a drywall screw go through the steel plate, stud, and copper hot water line. Surprisingly, 20 years went by, before it was noticed. Fortunately, only very little surface mold resulted.


----------



## MrBryan (Apr 28, 2011)

gma2rjc said:


> The thing is, someone could be hanging a picture or heavy mirror and decide to grab screws or nails from their bucket of oddball bolts, nuts, nails & screws. One could be 1 1/2" long and one could be 3" long and go right into the wire. I know a "friend" who might do something like that... :whistling2:


Bingo.

The code is written to protect drywall screws from nicking any wiring/plumbing (a 1 1/4 inch screw plus 1/2 inch drywall keeps the tip of the screw well away from anything passing through the stud at the proper depth).

In the real world, people are going to use screws or nails all the time that are longer than 1 1/4" to hang all sorts of stuff from their walls.

Use the plate people! :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

There are lots of people around here citing codes.Codes are minimum requirements.There is nothing wrong with building beyond the minimum requirements.
+1 MrBryan


----------



## dgfit (Jun 5, 2013)

A wire running through holes from one stud to another - do you put a plate across the entire span?


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

No.There are plates made for the purpose that just cover the stud.This should be the only thing you are driving fasteners to anyway.They are pennys a piece so I don't see what the big deal is going beyond code in your own home.


----------



## electures (Dec 22, 2009)

mako1 said:


> I don't have an issue trying to keep the inspector happy on a simple issue like this.You have to pick your battles code or not.This is a small town with a single inspector so pissing him off isn't high on my list .


I'm not interested in being happy. I am interested in compliance. What I want is irrelevant.


----------



## dgfit (Jun 5, 2013)

So no way to entirely eliminate the risk - just a matter of how much risk we accept.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

electures said:


> I'm not interested in being happy. I am interested in compliance. What I want is irrelevant.


 My point is that I'm getting grief here for going beyond compliance.In some situations I go beyond code to sleep better at night.I would rather use a few extra plates and spend a few extra bucks than have to tear out drywall because someone put a screw thru a wire or supply line.
I'll say it again.Code is minimum required.Nothing wrong with going beyond that.


----------



## electures (Dec 22, 2009)

mako1 said:


> My point is that I'm getting grief here for going beyond compliance.In some situations I go beyond code to sleep better at night.I would rather use a few extra plates and spend a few extra bucks than have to tear out drywall because someone put a screw thru a wire or supply line. I'll say it again.Code is minimum required.Nothing wrong with going beyond that.


Agreed. But sometimes it is a waste of money and time. I am always amazed at people who think they have to upgrade their home every time the NEC is changed. Not all the changes are for the better. And honestly I have better things todo then constantly update my home. I built my home in 1985 and with the exception of AFCI protection the NEC has just now caught up to my home. Nothing wrong with going beyond.


----------



## JustinK (Oct 4, 2009)

dgfit said:


> A wire running through holes from one stud to another - do you put a plate across the entire span?





dgfit said:


> So no way to entirely eliminate the risk - just a matter of how much risk we accept.


Could always run metal conduit through walls.


----------



## electures (Dec 22, 2009)

JustinK said:


> Could always run metal conduit through walls.


EMT still needs protection


----------



## JustinK (Oct 4, 2009)

electures said:


> EMT still needs protection


Ok then run black pipe :thumbup:


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

mako1 said:


> There are lots of people around here citing codes.Codes are minimum requirements.There is nothing wrong with building beyond the minimum requirements.
> +1 MrBryan


That is the gist of this site.
Give info based on minimum code.
Anything other than that is opinion, and while you may have a conciseness of opinion, it still has to meet code.


----------



## Jay Stone (Mar 28, 2014)

Is there a name for these plates? I was in Home Depot last night looking for these and couldn't find them. The one guy I asked didn't know what I was talking about.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Nail plates.


----------



## Jay Stone (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Jay Stone said:


> Is there a name for these plates? I was in Home Depot last night looking for these and couldn't find them. The one guy I asked didn't know what I was talking about.


I found them in the aisle near the outlet covers and paid about 28¢ each.


----------

